# Schwarzer Rand beim PC-Start mit Full HD-Monitor



## mfg_XX (3. November 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen Full HD-Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster P2250) welcher über dvi an meine Nvidia GTX 560ti von msi angeschlossen ist.
Genauere Angaben fintet ihr sonst hier: sysProfile: ID: 166816 - mfg_XX

Das Problem ist, wenn ich den PC starte habe ich im Bios und beim Windows wird gestartet Bild einen schwartzen rand, als wenn nur HD-ready ausgegeben wird.
Erst beim Anmeldefenster ist der Rand weg und ich hab full HD. Bis jetzt hat mich, das nicht gestört aber nun habe ich das Biosbild und den Windows wird gestartet Bildschirm durch schöne Bilder ersetzt, damit auf dem Full HD Heimkinoprojektor der Start besser aussieht. Da nervt der Rand schon stark. Bei einem Freund mit einer ATI Karte ist das Problem nicht vorhanden.
Kabel habe ich schon andere getestet. Das Problem habe ich seit der Nvidia. Andere ATI Karte im gleichen PC macht das nicht.
Ist das normal bei nvidia? Habe bei Google nichts gefunden was mir helfen könnte.
Ein anderes Full HD-Gerät, habe ich nicht. (der Beamer ist noch nicht da)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. November 2013)

Ich weiß auch nicht genau woran dies liegt, aber es liegt womöglich in der Tat an der Nvidia Karte und ist vollkommen normal bzw. lässt sich auch nicht ändern. Ist bei meinem Rechner genau so, wenn ich jedoch die HD4000 nutze hab ich keine Ränder mehr. Allerdings stört mich das auch nicht weiter. Mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2013)

PRAD | Test Monitor Samsung P2250 Teil 12

Vielleicht hilft es im Menü für die Skalierung "breit" zu wählen!


----------



## pedi (4. November 2013)

schau mal im grafiktreiber bzw. einstellungsmenue nach "overscan".


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> schau mal im grafiktreiber bzw. einstellungsmenue nach "overscan".


 
Für den BIOS-Screen/Loading-Screen macht das natürlich extrem viel Sinn. 

Ließt denn keiner mehr die Frage durch


----------



## mfg_XX (4. November 2013)

OK, Vielen Dank!
@SilentMan22 bringt leider nichts

@Eol_Ruin Leider tun das nur noch die wenigsten, es wird nur noch die Überschrift beantwortet  (nicht böse gemeint, eigentlich ist es gut dass so viele helfen wollen )

Ist das bei aktuellen NV Karten noch so? ( GTX 700 ? )
Pedanten wie mich stört sowas .
Die nähste graka sollte sowas nicht machen, beamer kam heute, und da ist es genauso.
Ne neue Wakü Karte müsste sowiso mal her.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Polyethylen (4. November 2013)

Also ich hab ne GTX 560 und auf meinem 2560x1440p Monitor wird der ganze Kram auf die gesamte Fläche skaliert.
Musst mal evtl. in den der Grakaeinstellungen schauen: Anzeige --> Desktop-Größe und -Position anpassen:
Saklierungsmodus: Seitenverhältnis
Skalierung vornehmen mit: GPU

So ist es bei mir eingestellt, und es wird immer der ganze Bildschirm bedeckt (dementsprechend pixelig sieht das dann aus, da die geringere Auflösung ja gestreckt wird)

Wenn das nichts hilft vllt. im OSD des Monitors schauen, ob du da nochwas ändern kannst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne GTX 560 und auf meinem 2560x1440p Monitor wird der ganze Kram auf die gesamte Fläche skaliert.
> Musst mal evtl. in den der *Grakaeinstellungen *schauen: Anzeige --> Desktop-Größe und -Position anpassen:
> Saklierungsmodus: Seitenverhältnis
> Skalierung vornehmen mit: GPU
> ...



Und der nächste der sich die Fehlerbeschreibung nicht durchliest


----------



## Polyethylen (4. November 2013)

Ich hab mir die fehlerbeschreibung durchgelesen!
Ich habe eben genau das eingestellt, und so funktioniert es bei mir auch. Übrigens kommt der Monitor mit keiner anderen Auflösung als der nativen zurecht, wodurch die Grafikkarte auf die 2560x1440p aufzoomen muss, sonst würde ich kein Bild erhalten (da entsteht auch kein Rand). Sogesehen kann es nur an den Grafikkarteneinstellungen oder den Monitoreinstellungen liegen.
Beim Monitor eben mal schauen, ob es einen Punkt "Skalierung" oder "Interpolation" gibt und den auf "Seitenverhältnis" stellen, oder durchprobieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die fehlerbeschreibung durchgelesen!
> Ich habe eben genau das eingestellt, und so funktioniert es bei mir auch. Übrigens kommt der Monitor mit keiner anderen Auflösung als der nativen zurecht, wodurch die Grafikkarte auf die 2560x1440p aufzoomen muss, sonst würde ich kein Bild erhalten (da entsteht auch kein Rand). Sogesehen kann es nur an den Grafikkarteneinstellungen oder den Monitoreinstellungen liegen.
> Beim Monitor eben mal schauen, ob es einen Punkt "Skalierung" oder "Interpolation" gibt und den auf "Seitenverhältnis" stellen, oder durchprobieren.


 
Es geht hier aber um den Systemstart (BIOS, etc..). 
Damit haben die Einstellungen im Treiber aber gar nix zu tun.

Nur weil es bei dir geht heißt nicht das es bei allen so geht.
Mit meiner alten GTX 460 hatte ich dasselbe Problem mit meinem Monitor. Da mein TFT keine Möglichkeit hat das Skalierungsvergalten zu ändern.
Die aktuelle HD 6950 hat das Problem nicht - da wird auch dem gleichen TFT das Bild füllig angezeigt.

Es kann also an der Grafikkarte liegen oder am "eingebauten" Skalierungsverhalten des Monitors.


----------



## mfg_XX (5. November 2013)

Es liegt an der Graka, denn auf dem Full HD-Beamer fürs Heimkino, der gestern kam ist das gleiche Problem vorhanden.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2013)

Ist dein Treiber denn aktuell?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ist dein Treiber denn aktuell?


 
Welcher Treiber ist denn beim BIOS_Screen aktiv?


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Welcher Treiber ist denn beim BIOS_Screen aktiv?


 Stimmt, da war ja was!


----------

